# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Blue Verified Facebook Page Available for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 10k+ followers blue verified Facebook page with claim guarantee.

Page followers: 1k to 10k+, mostly followers from Global.

*Blue Badge Verified.
*page quality green.

PRICE:
Blue VERIFIED Facebook Page Price is depends on zone.

PAYMENT METHOD:
crypto (USDT) only.

For more details and page insights, pm me.
WhatsApp: +8801836467940 (verified and trusted seller)
Skype: live:.cid.6858600723e8358f

----------

